# Identification of Kuwahara Road Bike



## DanInAustralia (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I am wondering if you guys can identify my Kuwahara Road bike and give me some advice on whether it is good quality/worth keeping. A neighbor of mine was going to throw it out. It is from the 1980s and was once used for racing. It has Shimano 600 SIS gears.

It is quite nice to ride but has non-standard tubes and down bar shifters.

Thanks for your input.

Dan


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

It's kind of a junky bike. That doesn't mean it isn't perfectly functional, but it's nothing high end. That saddle is killing me. If that is the right height, then the bike is pretty much too small for you. And the saddle should be much closer to level.

Nothing wrong with down tube shifters.

What do you mean nonstandard tubes? The valves are presta valves, which is pretty much a road bike standard.


----------



## DanInAustralia (Apr 8, 2010)

Hahaha,

yes, it is too small. You are right.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Kuwi made some great bikes, but like most other manufacturers in those days, they also put their name on some budget bikes.

The high end Kuwi stuff usually had Tange tubing. They are renowned for their BMX range of the early 1980s but their road and track frames were sweet too.

That stamped dropouts without an integrated derailleur mounting indicate that it's a low end hi-tensile steel beast.

If he's throwing it out, sell it on eBay as a fixie frame, the hipsters will go nuts for it.

Actually, I'm interested in the pedals and the clips. (I'm in Sydney BTW.) Let me know what the pedals are and if they have any play. If the bike is getting junked I'll happily take the pedals off your hands for the right price plus postage.

Grumps


----------



## DanInAustralia (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

Grumps, I'm thinking of selling the lot for $150.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Fair enough. It's complete after all.

I'll pass though, $150 is a lot of money just to score some toe clips. 

Good luck with the sale.

Grumps


----------



## DanInAustralia (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi,

I ended up selling for $100.


----------

